# SÃ©bastien, Drake, and Tidus



## LonelyFox (Jul 10, 2008)

yah i got 3 fursonas, ive been my fox the longest and havent acted out my others for many MANY months now and id like you to get to know them

SÃ©bastien the fox:

5 foot 8
light/medium build
almost always in black t-shirt and baggy pants
silver chain rapped out of right pocket onto the pants
dark brows, medium length hair
more of a nerd than athletic
is a devious sex fiend
aaand dont know much more to say on him...


Drake the Bat:

6 foot
medium build
always wears very nice black long sleeved button up shirts and dress pants
sophisicated yet has a very dark side
short black hair
hopeless romantic
always on the hunt
very knowledgeable


Tidus the albino cockatiel (for my pet cockatiel in RL)

5 foot 2
never wears ashirt, and only nice shorts
mohawk (his crest)
always playful and energetic, yet will fight and attack at any annoyances
easy to make new friends
(sry havent used him much and havent gotten to know him XD)


post any questions about them and ill give answers


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Is your favorite color black?(black shirts, I have black clothes on in my profile picture, but it's suppose to bring out the blue)


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 10, 2008)

yes my fav outfit is nice long, black urban up pants, tight but not too tight, with silver buckles and stuff and a vintage faded black button long sleeve shirt from american eagle with blood red thread, vintage worn look with my nice black tennishoes while wearing my nice silver 300 dollar sunglasses, that are my dads actually but he never uses em anymore

so yah, i love black it goes good with anything and everything

i know im damn cool, wnat a pic of me IN that outfit?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> yes my fav outfit is nice long, black urban up pants, tight but not too tight, with silver buckles and stuff and a vintage faded black button long sleeve shirt from american eagle with blood red thread, vintage worn look with my nice black tennishoes while wearing my nice silver 300 dollar sunglasses, that are my dads actually but he never uses em anymore
> 
> so yah, i love black it goes good with anything and everything
> 
> i know im damn cool, wnat a pic of me IN that outfit?


 
Sure. black does go good with everything.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 10, 2008)

hmm pretty cool i spose ^^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

ohhh, very nice ^^


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm so glad someone else has multiple fursonas. I always feel so awkward trying to explain each of them to people.


----------

